# looking for....



## ShoreFisher72 (Jul 13, 2005)

where can i find nfl decals and either orange or teal guides? if i decide to re-do my custom i want to do a miami dolphin theme.


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

Good question, I 've seen some nice work done in NFL team colors. 

I doubt you'll be able to get guides (frames or inserts) to match team colors, but should be able to get close with thread colors for the thread wraps. The dolphins should have their own home page where you may be able to shop for stickers that might work, then again if your going to epoxy over the sticker you'll need to try the finish on top of a test sticker to make sure it doesn't have an undesirable affect, such as making the ink run and what not. 

You might also consider painting a section of the blank in team colors. If you wanted to go all out I guess you could paint the guide frames also.


----------



## ShoreFisher72 (Jul 13, 2005)

Surf Cat said:


> Good question, I 've seen some nice work done in NFL team colors.
> 
> I doubt you'll be able to get guides (frames or inserts) to match team colors, but should be able to get close with thread colors for the thread wraps. The dolphins should have their own home page where you may be able to shop for stickers that might work, then again if your going to epoxy over the sticker you'll need to try the finish on top of a test sticker to make sure it doesn't have an undesirable affect, such as making the ink run and what not.
> 
> You might also consider painting a section of the blank in team colors. If you wanted to go all out I guess you could paint the guide frames also.


yea ive seen some done myself at oceans east tackle in norfolk, nice work .


----------



## junkmansj (Jul 23, 2005)

You can Buy Water slide decal paper from Decal Connection and I believe Acidrod.com, Find the Proper image and print your own


----------

